# Trail riding and camping



## BLackhawksfan (Dec 27, 2016)

Looking for advice. I am interested in riding trails in Michigan. I have been looking at Lake and Oceana counties for a short trip (5hrs drive from Indianapolis). I would like any suggestions on other trails and good tent camping places as well. I have a Polaris Sportsman 800 and need to open it up a bit. A side fishing trip would be great as well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Google Michigan DNR ATV Trails.

In Oceana, there's a nice State Park in Pentwater (Wilson State Park?), right on Lake Michigan and walking distance to Pentwater Lake. Pentwater is a friendly little town with bars, restaurants and a homey atmosphere. There is also sand dune access for your ATV South of there (Silver Lake?). The info on the State Park will be on the DNR website too.

Sorry that I'm not positive about the Park and dune area names.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Carrieville in lake county. You can camp right at the trail head of the little manistee trail. And fish the little manistee.


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mack Lake near mio is nice it's the bull gap and meadows trail.


----------



## BLackhawksfan (Dec 27, 2016)

jag1978 said:


> Mack Lake near mio is nice it's the bull gap and meadows trail.


Thank you for your feed back.


----------



## BLackhawksfan (Dec 27, 2016)

topgun47 said:


> Google Michigan DNR ATV Trails.
> 
> In Oceana, there's a nice State Park in Pentwater (Wilson State Park?), right on Lake Michigan and walking distance to Pentwater Lake. Pentwater is a friendly little town with bars, restaurants and a homey atmosphere. There is also sand dune access for your ATV South of there (Silver Lake?). The info on the State Park will be on the DNR website too.
> 
> Sorry that I'm not positive about the Park and dune area names.


Thank you very much.


----------

